# Car insurance for 1 month



## waltzer (6 Jun 2007)

Hi all, 
A little while back, I posted a question about getting car insurance for just one month and was recommended FBD. I actually need it in Northern Ireland. I don't want to renew my annual policy as it will work out quite expensive to do so and then cancel the policy.
Does anyone know of a car insurance company who will give me a 1 month policy?
Thanks


----------



## Ravima (6 Jun 2007)

cheapest way by far is to renew your annual policy and then cancel. That way you are payiny 1/12 of the premium, less whatever admin charges, if any are applied. 

In the event of you finding someone to insure you for 1 month, you will be payin gat least 25% of the annual premium. It costs the same for insurer to set up policy on database and issue documentation for 1 year as for 1 day.


----------



## waltzer (8 Jun 2007)

Thanks Ravima. The cancellation fee is the equivalent of a further one month's policy, but think it probably still makes more sense that way.


----------



## Ravima (8 Jun 2007)

check your policy conditions. one months premium seems a harsh enough cancellation fee, especially if the policy has been renewed. it would be diffferent if it was cancelled in first year of cover.


----------



## niamhy75 (14 Jun 2007)

renew your insurance and arrange to cancel it is the easiest. had to do that last year as i had 2 weeks between after my insurance was up and i was off travelling. cost me about E35-40 for those 2 weeks including any admin work. was insured with AXA if thats any help to you


----------



## George23 (1 Jul 2007)

I would maybe consider looking in to AXA.


----------



## RS2K (1 Jul 2007)

Set up your annual premium payable by monthly instalments. You can cancel whenever you wish, and no messy refunds nor charges apply.


----------



## FrCrilly (13 Jul 2007)

Ravima said:


> cheapest way by far is to renew your annual policy and then cancel. That way you are payiny 1/12 of the premium, less whatever admin charges, if any are applied.


 
I second this. AFAIK most southern insurance policies cover you to drive in Northern Ireland and across the water. Check the wording in your policy booklet to confirm.


----------



## FrCrilly (13 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> Set up your annual premium payable by monthly instalments. You can cancel whenever you wish, and no messy refunds nor charges apply.


 
I disagree. AFAIK you have to pay a deposit to start a direct debit and if memory serves me correctly, it is non refundable. (Can someone inside an insurance company confirm this). With paying the entire premium upfront and then canceling, you are entitled to your full pro rata (11/12) premium back, subject to a standard charge (possibly €50).


----------

